# Paris, "unknown" parts



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*ok, some of Paris tourists usually don't have the time to visit in few days... *




Cathédrale St-Alexandre-Nevsky



Loo's House. 48 Rue de Courcelles



Zaharoff Villa, Paris



Parc Monceau







hôtel gaillard



Rue Jouffroy d'Abbans



Ecole Normale de Musique



Canal St Martin



hôpital saint louis





Cabane colorée au 45 rue du Fgb du Temple



Le Bataclan



Canal Saint-Antoine



Église Saint-Ambroise




Cour Delépine



Rue Traversière and "promenade plantée"





Rue de Charenton



in the XII°



Reuilly Garden



chemin vert



Daumesnil



gare de lyon



arsenal et bastille










Cour Saint-Emilion, Bercy Village





bercy's gardens





Cinémathèque



la Butte-aux-Cailles









la petite Alsace



La Cité aux Fleurs 









cité u internationale








enough for today... :nuts: :lol:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Place des Vosges off the beaten paths? I don't think so.

It's perhaps the most beautiful square in Paris, and it's in the core of the city.
Great pix, bravo!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

that's right, but i love it so much :lol:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok any chance is good to post Palce des Vosges then


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ok you win!  i pulled it out! :lol:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Why did you pull PdV out of the thread?! I wasn't asking for that, quite the opposite, I think it was a good idea whatever:hug:.

I'd never ask someone to pull out a pic of his: I'm not B********e


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

looool :lol: bloody b********e!

however you're right, the thread must be coherent, so PDV is too famous to be there.


----------



## Am/Ro (Sep 15, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome photos, of course!  :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paris is always awesome :cheers: thanks a lot for this new photo-thread about Paris kay:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice looks great! I would love too see some "unknown" parts of La Defense, if there are any?


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

kay:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Couvent des Franciscains 14 eme



Saint Pierre de Montrouge



rue des Thermophiles (14EME)



place de séoul 14eme



moulin in montparnasse cemetery



Place de la Catalogne, paris 14eme



Jardin Atlantique 14eme


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

garden next to Porte d'Orléans



Tramway in Porte d'Orléans










Villa Ozenfant, by Le Corbusier



Square Montsouris



parc montsouris



Gobelins manufactory 13



Avenue des Gobelins 13



rue le brun 13



Chapelle à la Pitié-Salpetrière 13



jardin des plantes





Rue Van Gogh


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I just love these 'unknown' places. What a wonderful city. :cheers1:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Serre tropicale of "jardin des plantes"



Mosquée de Paris


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cuvier Fountain near the Jardin des Plantes



outdoors lesson at Arènes de Lutèce



near Sainte Geneviève





Saint Etienne du Mont



rue des écoles



st nicolas du chardonnet



Collège des Bernardins





Collège de France by night



Notre Dame des champs



XVeme city hall



Institut Pasteur










Val-de-Grâce





College of Art & Archeology



Courtyard view toward street near luxembourg



Librairie Guillaume Budé



in bvd raspail



Institut Catholique de Paris



Lutetia


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Place de Breteuil












HÔTEL DE MONTMORIN










Hôtel de Bourbon-Condé



st françois-xavier



Musée Rodin



Rue de Bac


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

This is really a great thread.

We 're so lucky to live in Paris, especially right now with spring coming :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

so true :banana: i was admiring the tour st jacques this afternoon with a blue sky... great! :drool:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Martounet said:


> so true :banana: i was admiring the tour st jacques this afternoon with a blue sky... great! :drool:


It's great to see the restoration finished after such a long wait...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

bon marché



Missions Etrangères de Paris



hôtel Matignon





Rue du Commerce et l'église St-Jean-Baptiste-de-Grenelle, Paris 15e


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

tpe said:


> It's great to see the restoration finished after such a long wait...


you'right, it was so long a restoration :nuts:, but it worthes it :banana: (i can't post a photo of it in this thread, it's a major touristic area)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i like minato's pictures, but i see paris a different way he does... when i walk into paris, i look at the buildings, not people (intersting too)... and that's why this city is great: monuments, museums, ok, but also the buildings, whom lots of them turn out to be real monuments. i'm not annoyed to live in a "museum".


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos.. 

:cheers1:


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

excellent thread


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

in rue du commerce







Eglise de St-Christophe de Javel, Paris XV



Parc André Citroen Paris 15e









Hôpital européen G. Pompidou


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

rue Croix Nivert



Site de l'ancien hôpital franco-brésilien des blessés de guerre, Paris 15e



rue de l'église



beaugrenelle


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Martounet said:


> Site de l'ancien hôpital franco-brisilien des blessés de guerre, Paris 15e



Isn´t it "franco-brésilien"? And why does it have this name?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

JoseRodolfo said:


> Isn´t it "franco-brésilien"? And why does it have this name?


you're right. during WW1, brazilian doctors helped treating injured soldiers.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Martounet said:


> you're right. during WW1, brazilian doctors helped treating injured soldiers.


Ok, thanks for the information! BTW, the thread is wonderful  .


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks Jose! :banana:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Martounet said:


> you'right, it was so long a restoration :nuts:, but it worthes it :banana: (i can't post a photo of it in this thread, it's a major touristic area)


Yes it is. 

I have mentioned elsewhere that my favorite "unknown" treasure is the 17th century Hotel Lambert, quite recently the private residence of Guy de Rothschild and his late wife Marie-Helene, on the tip of Ile-St-Louis. It was put up for sale in 2007, but I don't know whether it was ever sold (see link below.) 

The Lambert of course is famous as perhaps the most beautiful house in Paris (and probably the world.) But it is unknown in that the public has never really been allowed inside its magnificent spaces. 

*FOR SALE: THE WORLD'S MOST BEAUTIFUL HOME*

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4158/is_20070302/ai_n18724662


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks, interesting article 

Hôtel Lambert


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Paris is so full of "unknown" treasures.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cité de Trévise







Porte st Denis










Notre-Dame de Bonne Nouvelle



Rue Beauregard










Le Théatre de la Renaissance



rue de la Lune



Entre le Bd Saint-Denis et le Bd de Bonne-Nouvelle 



Rue Réaumur



Rue des Petits Carreaux



Montorgueil



Passage du Grand Cerf


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Bibliothèque Nationale





Square LOUVOIS



Galerie VIVIENNE



Passage CHOISEUL



fontaine Gaillon



bouffes parisiennes theatre



Marché saint Honoré


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome!! :banana:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Eglise Saint-Roche





Passage des Jacobins Marche st Honoré



Jeanne d'Arc










Place des Victoires : statue de Louis XIV





Rue des Vertus



EGLISE - Ste Elisabeth



Square du Temple



Rue Perrée


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers: Beautiful Paris... :cheers:


----------



## Lagoya (Mar 1, 2008)

Really nice pictures. Merci :cheers1:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

mairie du 11eme - place léon blum



Notre dame d'espérance (11)



Cité de la Roquette


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Observatoire de Paris


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

zac rive gauche... new Paris! (sacré coeur's pictures) 

moulins de paris



















rue hélène brion and surroudings
































































bibliothèque nationale


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

for our British friends:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

pavillon de l'Hermitage - 148 rue de Bagnolet 



rue Mallet-Stevens


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Is that a new building or an old restored one?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

The architectural range in Paris is simply incredible. Thanks you for such wonderful photographs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Martounet for this thread, great range of (more or less...) hidden treasures. 



JoseRodolfo said:


> Is that a new building or an old restored one?


This is an old restored one, les Grands Moulins de Paris (great mills).


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful shots...as always..:cheers1:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Square Maurice Gardette 11eme




Jambes rue du Chemin Vert



ESCP-EAP European School of Management


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those buildings are awesome, very nice :cheers: and of course we talking about Paris: the greatest city with great architecture too


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice update Martounet! Paris sure has incredible architecture... I love that city! :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

place de mexico (16)





janson de sailly high school


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Palais des Congrès


----------



## Bananowy (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing photos. Paris is beautiful city.  I've never seen this places.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Paris is the bees knees!*
Sublime architecture!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

La ruche (15eme)



Place Saint-Georges (9eme)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

2 benches facing each other in Janson de Sailly



rue Dieulafoy



rue des immeubles-industriels


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I hope there is more to follow!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:colgate: but it's becoming increasingly expensive to live in this wonderful city... :nuts:

rue de la Mouzaïa (20eme)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Villa Alexandre Ribot (19eme)



Villa des Boërs



Quai de La Loire


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Quai de l'Oise 



cité des sciences


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cité des Fleurs (17eme)






rue Sauffroy


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Rue J. Fautrier 13eme



Cour Saint Emillion, Bercy Village


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

cité des sciences looks nice


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Parc de Bercy, Paris 12ème



Inner yard of BNF


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Bercy Village



in ZAC rive gauche


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Batofar by Night










Université pôle de chimie


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ballon parc andré citroën



Forêt de Bambou in parc andré citroën


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

avenue henri-martin 16eme



lycée henri IV (highschool)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

sainte odile (17 eme)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Unknown but also amazing buildings, structures etc


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

Pictures taken by me from this blog of photos 

the new floating swimming pool josephine baker 










police in bois de boulogne









bois de boulogne










bercy village









café in the marais









bercy village









apartments along the parc de bercy

















animation and cafés along the bank of the seine near yhe new library









all photos frome the site http://contrairement.blogspot.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I like Bercy village and rue Fautrier.

david chanrion, I can't see the photos. :?


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing places!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

near St Augustin



Place Saint-Augustin



Parc Monceau



Rue de Rome


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

St Philippe du Roule (8th ARRONDISSEMENT)



57, rue de Turbigo


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

rue croix des petits champs



Passage Véro Dodat



Jardins du Palais royal










Musée des arts et métiers


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

rue croix des petits champs



Passage du Caire



building near Passage du Caire


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

in rue de Sevres










square Boucicaut


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

Great to see some recent updates to this thread! Thanks, and lovely pics!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, great to see you back Martounet. :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks!  :nuts: :banana:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rue du Chat qui pêche* (Fishing cat street), the narrowest street of Paris









http://www.flickr.com/photos/auntijuli/4198678183/


*Dragon*, place Augusta Holmes











*Grands Moulins de Pantin*, on the border of Paris, once industrial gristmill, now offices.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meriadeck/4098141987/


*Canal et écluse (lock) Saint-Martin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/epaves68/3526103487/


*Rue des Thermopyles*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grauschleier/3507513875/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paris city is really great; those new photos are the proof :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thanks for your comment. 


*Woodworks factories* near Boulevard Saint-Antoine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainbachellier/308686146/


*Paris tramway*, Porte de Choisy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcdevitt1392/4072904387/


*Mr Loo house*, built in 1928, rue de Courcelles









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2960327675/


Neoclassical *Rotonde de la Villette*, by Nicolas Ledoux.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionelchenet/2825711473/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezash/3068022750/


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

What a wonderful site for photos of my favourite city in the world.
These photos only go to prove how many modern architects can dehumanise our cities.
Baron Hausmann was a genius!!


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead (Jan 3, 2010)

This thread shows well how "Actual Paris" is way more interesting and beautiful than other some touristy places in Paris:applause:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Très intéressant d'avoir ceux-ci montré tresors caches de Paris


----------



## Skumulowane Zuo (Mar 15, 2008)

Plus magique! Je ne m'attends pas pour les nouveaux photos - ben, comme d'habitude. Paris semble un peu different, pas comme de carte-postale. Il y a plusieurs lieux encore qui ne sont pas balayés


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks a lot charpentier! amazing pics!!!! :nuts:

i hope i can show you pictures of rue montmartre, i really love the buildings of this street! i'm gonna take pictures soon!


----------



## veka-15 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hermosas fotos ... estuve hace tres semanas en Paris y me encanto !!! 
Espero volver ... me quedo mucho por ver


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

ShawnOfTheDead said:


> This thread shows well how "Actual Paris" is way more interesting and beautiful than other some touristy places in Paris:applause:


I agree. Some of Paris' most beautiful areas are outside of the touristy corridors and sections. I've heard 2 or 3 people tell me in person that they were dissappointed with Paris. When I asked them where they stayed and what they saw they usually mention the area around Montmartre/Moulin Rouge/Pigalle or Bastille which concentrate many of Paris budget hotels. Those are very touristy areas (ironically) despite them being quite unattractive and dirty areas. Some people return home with that specific image of Paris along with boring museum visits organized by tours (I love Museums when they show things I personally want to see like artifacts from Antiquity and the Middle Ages which I appreciate greatly but anyone who is dragged from museum to museum is likely to get bored and frustrated because it's almost forced, and that is what I mean by "boring" museums.)

Paris is more than the tourist traps and bus tours, people! That goes for any city that is very touristy


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Well there is the Paris Syndrome which is quite well documented these days. That's the one where thousands of people come to visit Paris and go home disappointed. The main reason for it, is the romantic image that forms in their heads over their lifetime and when get finally get there, they find it dirty, smelly and crowded. 

It's not that it is a particularly dirty or smelly city. It's just that in their romantic imaginations of the city, they don't take into account it is actually still a real, living, giant, working city.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

I find Paris to be a very romantic city and I also love many other aspects of it, from the hustle and bustle so present in any major European city, to its architecture, smells, sights, infrastructure (well, for the most part), public transport etc. I don't particularly like Montmartre.

And I also generally like the Parisians and don't know why people complain so much about them.hno:


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

They're the capital of a great nation, so they tend to be a little arrogant:wink2:
Nothing special, most people of the capital tend to be a little obnoxious :banana:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Cosmin said:


> I find Paris to be a very romantic city and I also love many other aspects of it, from the hustle and bustle so present in any major European city, to its architecture, smells, sights, infrastructure (well, for the most part), public transport etc. I don't particularly like Montmartre.
> 
> And I also generally like the Parisians and don't know why people complain so much about them.hno:


I tend to agree with you. I personally love Paris.

But you are also from Europe and used to the dense and historical architecture. People from many other country's who don't have such history in their cities may not be prepared what this actually means. Not all historical buildings are palaces and many of the older buildings are of course quite pokey and small and crumbling at the edges. Afterall, they are old.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, chatterboxes! :lol:
If you like photos of Paris, I invite you in Statues of Paris and Unusual views of Paris. For France One photo a day is recommended. Your comments are welcome!
Plaisir d'offrir...


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow, every section is absolutely beautiful.
I visited this city for 7 days a long time ago and I haven't seen a half of it.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

hôtel Fieubet (Paris 4)




Jean-François Champollion's grave, Père Lachaise




Père Lachaise, another "egyptian" grave


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

International University Campus, Cité Universitaire Internationale, Deutsch de la Meurthe's foundation (14th arrondissement)







Hellenic foundation




Biermans-Lapôtre foundation (for Belgian and Luxembourgian students)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Danish house, International University Campus




Spanish college, International University Campus




Japanese house, International University Campus




Pavillon du Cambodge, International University Campus


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pictures and great that every nation has its own house
How many nation are represented?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos. I like the look of the building for the Belgian and Luxembourgian students.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Nice pictures and great that every nation has its own house
> How many nation are represented?



40 nations i think, 40 buildings, 5600 beds, 141 different nationalities, a really surprising and nice place to see!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Thanks 
Yes indeed, next time i'm in paris I will visit it!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

St Vincent-de-Paul (Paris 10)




Place de Furstenberg, near St Germain des Près




Fondation suisse, by Le Corbusier, International University Campus


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures again! I've been in the fondation suise when I was in Paris with architectural class. We also visited fondation Cartier, The national library,Institut du Monde Arabe, Park de la Villette and some other places of intrest for architecture like the architecture school and La Defence.

We also visited the Ozenfant house of Le Corbusier. Overal we had some good time, but I noticed police being extremly strict on alcolism on street, we had a botlle of wine and we needed to empty it. Also they smelled to our own rolled sigarets to see if there wasn't any weed in it. Here in Belgium you police won't bother you when you keep it down.


----------



## Sacré Coeur (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pictures Martounet!!

Just for information, Saint Vincent de Paul is in the 10th arrondissement.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Place Rodin, Paris 16




Place d'Iéna and Musée Guimet, Paris 16





Palais Galliera, Paris 16


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Sacré Coeur said:


> Great pictures Martounet!!
> 
> Just for information, Saint Vincent de Paul is in the 10th arrondissement.


thanks! I've always thought this place was "so 9th arrondissement", I can't explain why! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Great pictures again! I've been in the fondation suise when I was in Paris with architectural class. We also visited fondation Cartier, The national library,Institut du Monde Arabe, Park de la Villette and some other places of intrest for architecture like the architecture school and La Defence.
> 
> We also visited the Ozenfant house of Le Corbusier. Overal we had some good time, but I noticed police being extremly strict on alcolism on street, we had a botlle of wine and we needed to empty it. Also they smelled to our own rolled sigarets to see if there wasn't any weed in it. Here in Belgium you police won't bother you when you keep it down.


thanks!  I'll try to post pictures of places you visited. 

Belgium is surely cooler than Paris on certain points, you get lucky guys... The core problem isn't the police, but the neighbourhood, always eager to warn authorities when there are too much noise or "troubles"...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Parc des Buttes Chaumont, Paris 19


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow that park is real surprise never heard about it...Must be nice wlking across that bridge 

Keep it up!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Eglise Sainte Jeanne-de-Chantal




Cimetière du Père Lachaise




Cimetière du Père Lachaise - Crématorium


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice historical graveyard! Beautifull picture of that graveyard, I would be even better withou the people. The light between the leaves is nice


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Martounet et Charpentier j'adore vos photos.

Avec ton accord Martounet je posterais quelques photos (mais qui ne sont pas de moi à part quelques unes) dès que j'aurait un peu de temps. 



Martounet said:


>


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! no word can describe the beauty of this city.
everything's stunning, even the graveyards.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

pas mal !


----------



## Sacré Coeur (Jan 6, 2008)

J'adore parcourir ce thread.

Mais serait il possible de poster moins de photos par post? Car, pour le coup, charger la dernière page relève du calvaire.


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

^^ +1


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Artcurial (Paris 8)




Manufacture des Gobelins (Paris 13)




An old BNP Paribas's building (Paris 9)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

A building in rue Montmartre (Paris 2)




Notre Dame de Bonne Nouvelle (Paris 2)




Porte St Martin et Théâtre de la Renaissance (Paris 10)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Square de Montholon (Paris 9)




Square Franz Liszt et St Vincent de Paul (Paris 10)




Gare de l'Est (Paris 10)


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

More wonderful shots of lesser known areas in Paris. Keep them coming.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Quai de Valmy (Paris 10)




Le canal St Martin au niveau du quai de Valmy (Paris 10)





Gare du Nord (Paris 10)


----------



## alexmagno33 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love Paris, and I thought I knew the city. After I saw several of your photos, I'm shamed and excited. There's so much to know yet in the most beautiful city of the world.
Mercy beaucoup!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Butte Bonne Nouvelle (Paris 2)

​

Entrance of the Senate (Paris 6)




Place d'Italie (Paris 13)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings and canals in Paris, are great


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Gare de Lyon (Paris 12)

​

La Trinité d'Estienne d'Orves (Paris 9)

​

Synagogue de la rue Pavée (Paris 4)

​


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Folies bergères (Paris 9)




Cirque d'Hiver (Paris 11)




Allée des cygnes (Paris 15)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Place Victor Hugo, Paris 16




Gare St Lazare




Porte St Cloud, Paris 16


----------



## URBANITY REPORTS (Nov 12, 2010)

Is Paris divided by numbers? I was googling for Paris 10 but nothing came up


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

there are 20 big boroughs called "arrondissements" in Paris  you can googling "10th arrondissement"


----------



## Lazzy996 (Dec 26, 2010)

Paris Is Definitly one of the prettiest and best cities in world,and for sure in Europe is the best,prettiest and most attractive!


----------



## Liliann (Sep 29, 2010)

Martounet, do you have any more photos?


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

I hope there might follow more? It would be a pity if this thread would die...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It would be nice to see more new photos here


----------

